# Nice deal on MP3 player



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
Found this while browsing All Electronics:
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/MP3-1/MP3-PLAYER-W/MICRO-SD-CARD-AND-READER/1.html
Comes with everything you need except for speakers. I don't know about the hackability.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Found a review that also showed a tear-down of it:

http://anythingbutipod.com/2008/10/sandisk-sansa-slotmusic-player-review/

Looks like it might be good for background music/sfx. Someone might want to try soldering wires to the buttons so they could be controlled by a microcontroller...but why, when you can get the Tenda MP3 board for $9.95 and it's made for that?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

JeffHaas said:


> ...but why, when you can get the Tenda MP3 board for $9.95 and it's made for that?


That's true, but there have been issues with the availability of the Tenda board, & there's really not much difference in hacking this and wiring the Tenda. It's good to have alternatives.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks for the tip Otaku! the buttons look like it would be easy to solder some wires to them and control it with a picaxe or other controller


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

The Tenda board is back in stock at mdfly, although only a small number.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

JeffHaas said:


> Found a review that also showed a tear-down of it:
> 
> http://anythingbutipod.com/2008/10/sandisk-sansa-slotmusic-player-review/
> 
> Looks like it might be good for background music/sfx. Someone might want to try soldering wires to the buttons so they could be controlled by a microcontroller...but why, when you can get the Tenda MP3 board for $9.95 and it's made for that?


 I got one and haven't figured out how to take it apart. I thought the tear down pictures may help but they didn't. I guess I will start prying and see what happens.


----------

